# Ferret Food



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

So when I bought Zephyr I made the mistake of buying a big bag of ferret food for him. I quickly switched him over to some nice cat kibble. But now I have the situation of having this big bag of ferret food.

Does anyone in Edmonton have a use for this bag, or know of rescues or anything I can drop it off. I don't want to just throw away and almost full bag of food- and it doesn't expire until aug 2012 D:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Careful about quickly switching hedgies tummys are sensitive. 
You can try posting on craigslist. I'm sure someone on there will need it. :3


----------



## danedwards2 (Dec 2, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Careful about quickly switching hedgies tummys are sensitive.
> You can try posting on craigslist. I'm sure someone on there will need it. :3


i agree with this. goodluck!


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Switched him over AGES ago. It looks like Kijiji may be the way to go- have to get rid of a rabbit cage too I bought for him.


----------

